# First Acrylic Pen



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like I am on a roll with the lathe this weekend. I just returned from the shop with my first acrylic turning. I can't say I like working with the stuff, but I am trying to defeat a learning curve and work with all materials and all shapes of projects over the next couple of months. Looks like y'all get to be bored with pictures of my acomplishments for a while now 

Here is a slimline done in a red sparkle acrylic blank I had in my stock. I have a blue sparke blank that I will make a matching pencil from next.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful pen Bob. Very well done. Keep'em coming.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Bernie, looks like I could use some picture taking practice too


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice Bob, need to get over there to see how it is done in person. What is next Corian or granite or the like??


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice Bob, you may have just given me the push that I need to go into my shed this afternoon and see if I can still remember how to do it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

What a shame Bob. Such a nice looking pen. I wood have rather had the pen in blue. But red is second best. LOL


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob great job on your first acrylic. I like them red blanks the best they really make a pen special. It is easier to find when you miss place it.


----------

